# Carpet python close up



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

Here she is!! My new snake, first close up taken today.


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

Killer snake man. Deadly eyes.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Love it, from a photography standpoint.....


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks!

Full body shot:


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

she is a beauty. falling in love with her lol
how big will she get?

and btw that first pic is a quality picture. well done


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

She can grow up to 10 feet.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Lighting used for pics?

Love the full body shot as well-


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Is she a jag coastal?


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

Mettle said:


> Is she a jag coastal?


I don't know for sure.
The papers that came with her say she's a Morelia Spilota Jaguar.
I bought from a guy who didn't know too much about her either, and I've never seen her parents.
So now I'm trying to find out as much as possible on www.moreliapythons.com.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

massabsamurai said:


> Killer snake man. Deadly eyes.


Agreed









Eyes are sweet, very cool snake and top quality photograph


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Bloodbelly said:


> Is she a jag coastal?


I don't know for sure.
The papers that came with her say she's a Morelia Spilota Jaguar.
I bought from a guy who didn't know too much about her either, and I've never seen her parents.
So now I'm trying to find out as much as possible on www.moreliapythons.com.
[/quote]

It would be nice to find out what her genetics are if you can, but without a history that can sometimes be a bit hard. The only reason I asked is because you mentioned 10 feet and that's about the size the coastals get to.

Regardless, she's definitely a nice addition to a collection!


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Mettle said:


> Is she a jag coastal?


I don't know for sure.
The papers that came with her say she's a Morelia Spilota Jaguar.
I bought from a guy who didn't know too much about her either, and I've never seen her parents.
So now I'm trying to find out as much as possible on www.moreliapythons.com.
[/quote]

It would be nice to find out what her genetics are if you can, but without a history that can sometimes be a bit hard. The only reason I asked is because you mentioned 10 feet and that's about the size the coastals get to.

Regardless, she's definitely a nice addition to a collection!
[/quote]

im thinking you are right mettle on the jag and coastal cross. carpets are some of the nastiest snake morphs out there, meaning your jungle X coastal could look different from someone elses jungle X coastal morph. very intresting snake though i have a male coastal carpet that is a pig.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Well, the jaguar mutation to the best of my understanding originated in the coastal carpets. Since then it has been crossed into jags, irian jayas, and other carpets, as well as some species like bredlis. This is why there is a tendency for jags to get quite the size on them...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

very nice pickup


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

The full body shot is pretty sweet


----------

